# Please help! My cat keeps peeing on my bed



## Yeti (Mar 12, 2012)

My cat is peeing on my bed whenever I am gone overnight. I spend all day with her when I am not at school or work (mon-sat) and I spend sun at my boyfriends house. And everytime I get back on monday she has peed. It is most likely due to stress- she is confined to the downstairs with one other cat due to her aggression with the others. I got her fish to watch and entertain her while i am gone but she is still peeing. I have put so much time and money into keeping her happy but I have run out of ideas. What do I do (she is my baby- getting rid of her is not an option)?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Are the litter boxes being scooped by someone during the time you're gone? Some cats are extremely picky about their litter boxes and won't use a dirty one, or a _really_ dirty one.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Would it be possible to add a second litter box downstairs? In case the other cat is blocking her path to the litter box.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 12, 2012)

there are three litter boxes downstairs (only two cats). One of which is in my room and the other cat doesn't use. There all scooped daily-every other day


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmmm, daily - or every other day? Every other day is not good for lots of cats. Their sense of smell is much better than ours, and some simply won't use a smelly cat box. So while you're gone, are they scooped? If not, that could be your answer, since that seems to be the only time she misbehaves.

Have you taken her to the vet to see if she could possibly have a UTI?

Here's a good link to read, maybe there's an answer in it for you:

Why Did My Cat Pee Outside the Litterbox? | Little Big Cat


----------



## Tarjida (Mar 12, 2012)

What type/size litter boxes and what type of litter are you using?


----------

